# Basel Is Banned From This Forum....



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

As long as he has to sport that hideous avatar. 

And if you think I am joking, I am not. 
:nonono:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I support BAsel being banned from the forum.

Making bets with Blazer fans, huh? That's a no-no. 

What's next? Befriend a Blazer fan? Aargh. :wtf:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

It's all good for basel . . . he is welcome to come hang out with us Blazer fans all day. Can you think of a better way to spend a day?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Befriending them? Never. But I took the bet and well...I lost. I'll try and stay out of this forum as much as I can.

That was a bad start to my birthday, though.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

pls dont ban Basel. he's a cool and awesome person Cris.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Basel said:


> Befriending them? Never. But I took the bet and well...I lost. I'll try and stay out of this forum as much as I can.
> 
> That was a bad start to my birthday, though.


Happy Birthday Basel!!

You may be a Laker fan, but at least you're a man of your word!

Oh, btw, if you want to keep your new avatar/banner for more than a week you're more than welcome! They'll grow on you! :basel:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

mgb said:


> Happy Birthday Basel!!
> 
> You may be a Laker fan, but at least you're a man of your word!
> 
> Oh, btw, if you want to keep your new avatar/banner for more than a week you're more than welcome! They'll grow on you! :basel:


You too are banned from this forum! 

GTFO!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

OMGBaselRocks! said:


> pls dont ban Basel. he's a cool and awesome person Cris.


too late


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, mgb! And thanks for the offer, but I think a week will be just fine.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

We should have a Basel sucks sig contest. Mine is a little over dated so Imma work on a new one and will post it in a few days. <3 u Basel! lol jk Geez I hate your avatar!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

S2theONIC said:


> We should have a Basel sucks sig contest. Mine is a little over dated so Imma work on a new one and will post it in a few days. <3 u Basel! lol jk Geez I hate your avatar!


Come on, guys, you shouldn't be so hard on Basel! I like seeing his posts more and more for some reason.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I am all for it! I do not like Basel at all but with all respect for him regardless.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

what'd he do?

and John you only have 30 posts, you are not relevant in any thread


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

basel youre a :10:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

John said:


> I am all for it! I do not like Basel at all but with all respect for him regardless.


:laugh:

What ever will I do now that John doesn't like me? I guess I should be thankful that he respects me at all.

And Danny, indeed I am a perfect 10.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wait wth, i finally noticed it

did he lose a bet or something?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

chairman5 said:


> what'd he do?
> 
> and John you only have 30 posts, you are not relevant in any thread


Somehow, I'm just not surprised by this post...

And yeah, that avi is pretty damn ugly. :laugh:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i feel left out


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> wait wth, i finally noticed it
> 
> did he lose a bet or something?


Yeah, I lost an avatar/sig bet with mgb. I have to have this avy/sig until Saturday.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

chairman5 said:


> what'd he do?
> 
> and John you only have 30 posts, you are not relevant in any thread


Why don't you check your numbers again there Albert Einstein.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

mgb said:


> Come on, guys, you shouldn't be so hard on Basel! I like seeing his posts more and more for some reason.


That's good. He can direct more of his time in the blazers forum this week.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

chairman5 said:


> what'd he do?
> 
> and John you only have 30 posts, you are not relevant in any thread





> *Age:* 30
> *Posts:* 5,655


:bluesbros:


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

How do you ban Basel ?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That wasn't a real ban.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

It should have been... he's like a cockroach!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Impossible.

How to ban administrator? How!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lololol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Impossible.
> 
> How to ban administrator? How!


:laugh:


----------

